# Flavors in BEER



## Tom

Attached is a PDF on flavors in beer 

View attachment flavor in BEER.pdf


----------



## jeepingchick

cool! not what i was expecting tho LOL i was expeting a list of flavors that go well in beer, (peach, punkin, cherry, etc)


----------



## jdammer

punkin? 

Must be a dog fish fan.


----------



## Tom

jdammer said:


> punkin?
> 
> Must be a dog fish fan.



Ype I AM !


----------



## jdammer

Haha. Who isn't?

I was thinking about making a 60 minute clone. Do you have the perfect recipe?


----------



## Tom

I do not and I have no plans on making it. I can only drink so much pumpkin beer. When I make beer its in 10 gallon batches MIN. Sometimes I will brew a 20 gallon batch. Making 10 gallons of their Pumpkin will be to much for me.


----------



## jdammer

Ha. Nope wasn't looking for the punkin. I don't think I'd even want 5 gallons. I was asking about the 60 minute. I've seen a few extract recipes. Curious as to what you had.


----------



## foodyguy

hey, I was looking to make a dark ale and maybe substitue a percentage of the water with brewed coffee in which I had melted Werthers toffees,,, with the hope I would get a caramel/coffee ale. Has anyone else done anything like this, or any thoughts on % to replace water with the coffee?


----------



## Wade E

Never done anything like that but it does sound good so if you do it let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ChuckE

foodyguy said:


> hey, I was looking to make a dark ale and maybe substitue a percentage of the water with brewed coffee in which I had melted Werthers toffees,,, with the hope I would get a caramel/coffee ale. Has anyone else done anything like this, or any thoughts on % to replace water with the coffee?



I've never added coffee to beer, so no advice there...

But the toffee, yes, you can add melted Werthers to a brew.
You can add it close to the end of the boil, or as peak fermentation is dropping off. Using the latter route, you would boil the candies in a little water, let it cool and and add to the carboy.

You can also get toffee flavors by adding or upping your crystal malts and by using a yeast type known to add toffee notes. Fermentation temp is also important. Higher temps add fruity flavors, so you'll want to keep the temps on the lower side of the yeasts profile.

One more way to add toffee flavor, get 3 or 4 quarts of first runnings in separate pot, add 1/2 pound of table sugar and boil the crap out of it. The Malliard reaction will add nice caramel/toffee flavors.


----------



## foodyguy

thanx ChuckE,,, would u have any idea of amount of toffees to say gallon? and do u think I would need to alter the amount of sugar used, I dont mind personlly if the beer a little less bitter,
when living in Portland Or, I tried some wonderful natrual flavoured beers from chili to banana bread! So the idea of adding a little extra to my brew is really appealing! cheers


----------



## ChuckE

foodyguy said:


> thanx ChuckE,,, would u have any idea of amount of toffees to say gallon? and do u think I would need to alter the amount of sugar used, I dont mind personlly if the beer a little less bitter,
> when living in Portland Or, I tried some wonderful natrual flavoured beers from chili to banana bread! So the idea of adding a little extra to my brew is really appealing! cheers



Sorry, no idea how much to add. You can buy a beer that's similar to the style you want to brew and add small, measured amounts of toffee until you get the desired flavor, then do the math; with the understanding that the sugar from the candy will be fermented out.

Whether you should alter the amount of sugar... depends on how much toffee you end up adding.
If it's 1/2 pound or less (assuming 5 gallon batch) I wouldn't worry about it. If you get close to a pound or more, yes, I would alter the sugar schedule.

Oh, IMO, an English brown ale seems to be the perfect beer to highlight toffee.


----------



## alvachristeen

ACETALDEHYDE, BITTERNESS, DIACETYL, CARBONATION, DMS AND RELATED COMPOUNDS https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/index.php/cohiba-robustos.html
are few beer related flavours.


----------

